# Finger Sandwiches



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

My son had friends around yesterday for a Friday the 13th Pool-Bonfire-Scary Movie Party...

...Inspired by "finger" cookies/bread, I used my basic white bread recipe, divided and shaped into finger shaped rolls, then made into sandwiches. They're a bit fat, but monsters have big fingers . They were a hit with the kids!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewwww I can believe those were a big hit with the kids.


----------



## vamp_girl (Aug 6, 2012)

That sounds like a fun party.. Sounds like a good name for next years Halloween party. This year I am more set on zombie/vampire theme.


----------

